
Fitbit Takes on the Apple Watch with the Blaze - pavornyoh
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-01-05/fitbit-blaze-wearables-giant-takes-on-apple-watch
======
epmatsw
Fitbit lost me as a customer a while ago with how locked down their data is.
Why buy this instead of a Pebble, an Android Wear device, or an Apple Watch,
all of which have a comparable feature set and price, longer track record, and
better data portability?

~~~
brlewis
Data portability is a non-issue: [https://community.fitbit.com/t5/Web-API/How-
can-I-get-minute...](https://community.fitbit.com/t5/Web-API/How-can-I-get-
minute-and-second-level-data/m-p/324362#U324362)

------
pcurve
The metal version looks like Casio watch I wore in the 80s.

I think it's fine for a fitness device to look like a fitness device. But once
it starts looking like a watch, you'd better make sure it looks device as a
fashion accessory.

------
seivan
I can't code my own software on it and it doesn't sync to HealthKit.

More than satisfied with the Apple Watch.

~~~
adajos
I use the Sync Solver app to push my FitBit data into HealthKit.

[http://syncsolver.com/](http://syncsolver.com/)

I have both an Apple Watch and a FitBit Surge. The Apple Watch is the better
smart watch, but the Surge is a much better fitness device and you can
actually see workout data in a meaningful way. At this point, I definitely
need both.

